# [RISOLTO] wvdial.conf --------> /etc/conf.d/net

## lucapost

Questo è il mio wvdial.conf funzionante:

```
kaly ~ # cat /etc/wvdial.conf 

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyS1

Auto DNS = yes

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Stupid mode = yes

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 7020187187

ISDN = 0

Username = teleconomy

Carrier Check = no

Password = teleconomy

Baud = 115200
```

mi aiutate a tradurlo in parametri da dare in pasto a /etc/conf.d/net

Quello che voglio ottenere è lanciare la connessione dialup attraverso un'initscript. 

Ho già creato il link /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 ed installato net-dialup/ppp.

Ma proprio nessuno ci ha già provato?

Luca.Last edited by lucapost on Thu Sep 28, 2006 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

ho dimenticato di farvi vedere cosa rendono i miei tentativi:

Questo è il file di configurazione:

```

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

#

# We have to instruct ppp0 to actually use ppp

config_ppp0=("ppp")

dns_servers_ppp0=("212.48.4.15" "62.211.69.150")

link_ppp0=("/dev/ttyS1")       # Most PPP links will use a serial port

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

username_ppp0=("teleconomy")

password_ppp0=("teleconomy")

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

pppd_ppp0=(

#   "maxfail 0"   # WARNING: It's not recommended you use change this

#         # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#   "updetach"    # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

#         # immediately,  without waiting the link to come up

#         # for the first time.

#         # Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

#   "debug"    # Enables syslog debugging

#   "noauth"   # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

#   "defaultroute"   # Make this PPP interface the default route

#   "usepeerdns"   # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#   "demand"      # Enable dial on demand

#   "idle 30"      # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#   "10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113"   # Phony IP addresses

#   "ipcp-accept-remote"   # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#   "ipcp-accept-local"   # Accept the peers idea of local address

#   "holdoff 3"    # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#   "lcp-echo-interval 15"   # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#   "lcp-echo-failure 3"   # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#            # echo-requests

#   

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

   "lock"            # Lock serial port

   "115200"         # Set the serial port baud rate

#   "modem crtscts"         # Enable hardware flow control

#   "192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2"   # Local and remote IP addresses

)

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

phone_number_ppp0=( "7020187187" ) # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

chat_ppp0=(

   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '' 'ATZ'

   # Put your modem initialization string here

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '60'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '~--' ''

)

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to depend on the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

#RC_NEED_ppp0="net.nas0"
```

questo è ifconfig dell'interfaccia:

```
kaly ~ # ifconfig ppp0

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  

          inet addr:80.104.112.40  P-t-P:151.99.91.17  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 

          RX bytes:234 (234.0 b)  TX bytes:63 (63.0 b)
```

quindi l'ip il server me lo da, NOTATE la riga RX che c'e errors:2, accade dopo pochi secondi.

Non pinga google.it:

```
kaly ~ # ping google.it

ping: unknown host google.it
```

Però:

```
kaly ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface ppp0

nameserver 212.48.4.15

nameserver 62.211.69.150

```

Cosa c'è che non va?

----------

## lucapost

nessuno mi aiuta?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> nessuno mi aiuta?

 

Magari il routing?

Riesci a pingare i tuoi DNS?

Posta un "route -n"

----------

## Luca89

```
#   "defaultroute"   # Make this PPP interface the default route 
```

Questa opzione va abilitata.

----------

## lucapost

ok, finalmente ho avuto la possibilità di testare la tua soluzione e guarda un pò funziona!!!!

ricordo che utilizzo un modem seriale sulla com2,posto per completezza /etc/conf.d/net con ppp funzionante:

```
config_eth0=("192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

#

# We have to instruct ppp0 to actually use ppp

config_ppp0=("ppp")

#dns_servers_ppp0=("193.12.150.2")

dns_servers_ppp0=("212.48.4.15" "62.211.69.150")

link_ppp0=("/dev/ttyS1")       # Most PPP links will use a serial port

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

username_ppp0=("teleconomy")

password_ppp0=("teleconomy")

#username_ppp0=("tele2internet")

#password_ppp0=("tele2internet")

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

pppd_ppp0=(

#   "maxfail 0"   # WARNING: It's not recommended you use change this

#         # if you don't specify maxfail then we assume 0

#   "updetach"    # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

#         # immediately,  without waiting the link to come up

#         # for the first time.

#         # Do not use it for dial-on-demand links!

   "debug"    # Enables syslog debugging

#   "noauth"   # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

   "defaultroute"   # Make this PPP interface the default route

#   "usepeerdns"   # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

#

# On demand options

#   "demand"      # Enable dial on demand

#   "idle 30"      # Link goes down after 30 seconds of inactivity

#   "10.112.112.112:10.112.112.113"   # Phony IP addresses

#   "ipcp-accept-remote"   # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#   "ipcp-accept-local"   # Accept the peers idea of local address

#   "holdoff 3"    # Wait 3 seconds after link dies before re-starting

#

# Dead peer detection

#   "lcp-echo-interval 15"   # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds

#   "lcp-echo-failure 3"   # Make peer dead after 3 consective

#            # echo-requests

#   

# Compression options - use these to completely disable compression

#   noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

#

# Dial-up settings

   "lock"            # Lock serial port

   "115200"         # Set the serial port baud rate

#   "modem crtscts"         # Enable hardware flow control

#   "192.168.0.1:192.168.0.2"   # Local and remote IP addresses

)

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

#phone_number_ppp0=("7020221022")

phone_number_ppp0=( "7020187187" ) # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

chat_ppp0=(

   'ABORT' 'BUSY'

   'ABORT' 'ERROR'

   'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

   'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

   'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

   'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

   'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '' 'ATZ'

   #'ATX3'

   #'OK' 'AT'

   #'' 'V1'

   #'' 'E1'

   #'' 'S0=0'

   #'' '&C1'

   #'' '&D2'

   #'' '+FCLASS=0' 

   'OK' 'ATDT\T'

   'TIMEOUT' '60'

   'CONNECT' ''

   'TIMEOUT' '5'

   '~--' ''

)

# If the link require extra configuration - for example wireless or

# RFC 268 bridge - we need to depend on the bridge so they get

# configured correctly.

#RC_NEED_ppp0="net.nas0"
```

Ciao e grazie!!!

----------

## lucapost

ancora una chicca...

 è che non so nemmeno cosa cercare nelle opzioni per il modem 56k....

Qualcuno sa indicarmi come settare un parametro per non sentire i segnali di composizione? penso sia possibile, no?

----------

